# Cesena - Help with homework



## Tracey Lega (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi all, 
My son is starting at University in Cesena in Autumn and will be looking for some part time work. He is bilingual (British born but has been through elementare), media and liceo scientifico in Sansepolcro, Tuscany). If anyone needs someone to help with homework in the afternoons he would be great - we also have an 8 year old so he's fab with younger children. <snip>


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Sorry, but the forum rules do not allow advertising - even for a good cause like this. However, perhaps some of the folks on the forum here may be able to suggest avenues for your son to find students to tutor. I know here in France, many folks tack up a note in the locate bakery or butcher shop (with those little slips to take with the contact phone number) indicating a student willing to tutor younger kids in various subjects.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

